# Will US bought phones work in India ?



## rajesh00 (Jan 12, 2014)

My friend is Coming to India next month from US,so i'm planning to get nexus 5 or lg G2..Do they work in india or should i need to unlock it to get it worked ? And how do i unlock phone or to be done ? Need some details..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 12, 2014)

Buy an unlocked phone , this way you can use it anywhere in the world , given that the phone supports all the frequency bands. Most of the recently released smartphone are capable of this.
Or else if you are buying a smartphone from at&t or anyone else with locked state , you can later on purchase or obtain unlock codes in order to use the phone with other carriers as well.

For instance , I am currently using an unlocked at&t phone bought from US. Even my previous one was at&t unlocked.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Buy an unlocked phone , this way you can use it anywhere in the world , given that the phone supports all the frequency bands. Most of the recently released smartphone are capable of this.
> Or else if you are buying a smartphone from at&t or anyone else with locked state , you can later on purchase or obtain unlock codes in order to use the phone with other carriers as well.
> 
> For instance , I am currently using an unlocked at&t phone bought from US. Even my previous one was at&t unlocked.



Thanks for the info mate..!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 12, 2014)

rajesh00 said:


> Thanks for the info mate..!!!


No problem.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 12, 2014)

Me too using nexus 5 which I got from US.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 2, 2014)

how to get unlock codes ?


----------



## Ronnie98 (Feb 3, 2014)

rajesh00 said:


> My friend is Coming to India next month from US,so i'm planning to get nexus 5 or lg G2..Do they work in india or should i need to unlock it to get it worked ? And how do i unlock phone or to be done ? Need some details..




They definitely work in INDIA, No need of Unlocking also if it is not a carrier based phone. mostly they will support indian frequency bands. If you able to get the phone working band i can tell you more info.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 3, 2014)

Ask the person who is getting it for you to make sure it is unlocked from the carriers network. Ideally, these are contract phones in the US and they are locked to the network. To unlock the phone within the contract requires a hefty amt, however, out of contract will be unlocked for free.. And yes they will be usable in India


----------

